# What are these insects?



## KevinS (Sep 23, 2008)

I keep finding these on rock faces while looking for salamanders. The largest are maybe half an inch in length and I frequently find them in association with isopods. I just took these pictures tonight as an afterthought, so I can try to get better shots in daylight if needed (I sharpened these since they weren't in great focus, but they still look grainy to me). Anyway, if I could just figure out what order these are in, I'd be happy (but feel free to get more specific if you can). Thanks.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Some kind of bristletail, hard to say whether they are Thysanurans or Archeognathans.

<edit>
Quick further research indicates that they are likely Machilis sp. in the Archeognatha order.
</edit>


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

They look like some type of Silverfish. Thats what we call those insects here in Cali. Here they are silver but look exactly the same. I heard they were poisonous but that could be a urban legend.


----------



## KevinS (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the quick responses. I had originally thought silverfish too and they do look fairly similar, but after googling some pictures of Machilis, it seems like that's right on the money.


----------

